# Amazon slingshots



## CrunchyPete

Are the slingshots on Amazon any good? I saw this one earlier https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08DHJLDMW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_D8MS7CZN29P0ZS28CV3E?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 and I'm thinking about buying it because it's really cheap. Do you think the frame is actually made of stainless steel or something else? Is there some kind of test I can do if I decide to buy it?


----------



## Ibojoe

At that price with 2 band sets, I wouldn't think it's stainless steel. Can't tell ya either way but I wouldn't. I enjoy being able to see out of both eyes. 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tobor8Man

Welcome to the forum. Impossible to tell if that slingshot is stainless steel, let alone safe to shoot. You only get 1 set of eyeballs and the price difference between the Amazon slingshot and a dependable slingshot will not replace your vision.

Bill Hays makes some fantastic slingshots and is a big supporter of this forum. Check out PocketPredator.com - you will pay a bit more, but you will have a very dependable and shootable slingshot. You will also be supporting an American manufacturer.

While you are at Bill's site - spend some time reading the information and watching some of his videos. It is like a library of slingshot knowledge.

Follow Bill's advice, and you will be cutting cards and lighting matches in no time!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*That Amazon model is from China and not really a good choice for beginners - typically those short looped tube sets are useless. Unfortunately buying a slingshot is not like walking into a gun store and getting familiar with different models. If you want to ease into this inexpensively, pick up a Daisy F16 from Walmart or Harbor Freight for about 5 bux and just mess around for a while to 'try on' the activity, although the stock tubes are next to awful. A Marksman Wrist Rocket is also a good place to start and fairly inexpensive.*

*Another good option for a serious, versatile first slingshot is the Scout LT from simpleshot.com. You'll need to immerse yourself in slingery for a few months as we all did, but this forum is just the place to do that, so welcome Rule one is ALWAYS wear eye protection, even if others don't.*

*Where in Nevada are you? *


----------



## hoggy

i only have experience with these, i like them.


----------



## KawKan

Welcome to the forum.

The model you have selected is a good one. Although the bands are probably nearly unusable.

There are versions of this slingshot in plated zinc, and I would avoid those. The steel ones are not plated and have much more heft than the zinc one.

There is an amazing range of slingshots available on Amazon. Simple-Shot sells there, as well as from their own site. There is a fair amount of crap there to, so it is buyer beware territory!


----------



## Tobor8Man

Expanding on Alfred E.M.'s suggestions, you can replace the worthless tubes on either a Marksman or a Daisy with a set of flat bands and a decent pouch. Bill Hays sells some cool little clamps to attach flat bands to any wire-frame slingshot. You can also attach them with wrap and tuck - an important skill to learn.


----------



## SJAaz

A stainless steel sling is nonmagnetic but then again so is aluminum. Cast and carbon steel are magnetic. If I was just starting out, I would spend a couple bucks more and get something that isn't going to get you hurt. Let us know how you fare.


----------



## treefork

Welcome . Check out the forum vendors . Can't go wrong .


----------



## cromag

treefork said:


> Welcome . Check out the forum vendors . Can't go wrong .


Kudos to the posters here that suggest going to the vendors direct instead of using Amazon. Leave the cash with those who deserve it and in most cases you will save the sales tax Amazon wants to needlessly tack on to so many purchases.


----------



## Court215

At that price I'd say it's 50/50. I'd also agree with those who say the looped tube bands that come with it are gonna be too short. 
So if you add in the expense of buying some decent bands as well you're probably up to about $24, if you think about it like that I'd just say spend the extra $10 more and get something nicer and guaranteed to be safe. As others have recommended and I would second, the Scout LT offers a lot of versatility to try out different holds. Also when you're starting out having band clamps is a really nice luxury as well. Also I just think the simple shot frames hold more pride-of-ownership over something like those steel wire frames personally.


----------



## hoggy

the simpleshot scout xt is favvy fav frame of mine.


----------



## Teep

Not all stainless steel is non-magnetic, stainless steel is iron based and there are two types: ferritic (which is magnetic) and austenitic (which is non-magnetic).


----------



## SJAaz

Teep said:


> Not all stainless steel is non-magnetic, stainless steel is iron based and there are two types: ferritic (which is magnetic) and austenitic (which is non-magnetic).


I stand corrected. And you are right!


----------



## gizmoto

hoggy said:


> View attachment 313254
> i only have experience with these, i like them.


I've purchased 2 from what looks like below around $12 & $16, most enjoyable/accurate of the bunch I've tried off Amazon.


----------

